# Substation electricians study material



## Lakon Harrison (Dec 24, 2015)

I live in NY im trying to pass a electrician substation electricians exam does anyone know of somethinf maybe onlibe qhere i could study from


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Moved from off topic thread**


----------

